# why do i allways get diatoms?



## samc (24 Dec 2009)

in my new opti-white i am on my second scape as the other was covered in diatoms. i could never get rid even with 1wpg of t5 at a foot above the tank   

now in my new tank everything is going brown again before i can even grow anything. why is this happening. apparently is goes after a month, but in my last it was there the whole time which was about 3 months. i have otos which dont touch them and ether do the shrimp. they are mainly on the stems. everyhting just goes brown. i suffered with it on a nano but it soon went.

i remove it everyday and by the end of the next i am back to square 1. it never starts until i start dosing though


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Dec 2009)

what are you running in the filter?
Water change schedule?

It is usually the ammonia that triggers it, running ammonia remover and/ or purigen etc helps


----------



## samc (24 Dec 2009)

i have all the standard stuff in the filter with new filter floss along with purigen.

i have done a water change most days. mainly to remove diatoms


----------



## CeeJay (24 Dec 2009)

Hi samc

I find it strange that your Oto's are not touching it. Mine went nuts for it and cleared a 180l in about 2 weeks. Haven't seen it since  .


----------

